# Is Garden Texture still in business?



## Chistech (Dec 19, 2019)

I’m looking for plans for their ice house. Are they still in business or does anyone have a set of plans they would sell me a copy? Thanks


----------



## K27fireman (Jul 19, 2008)

Chistech said:


> I’m looking for plans for their ice house. Are they still in business or does anyone have a set of plans they would sell me a copy? Thanks


Good Morning Sir,
Go to Ozark Minatures and type in plans in the search, I think you'll find what your looking for.


----------



## Chistech (Dec 19, 2019)

Thank you


----------

